# buckboard and Canandian bacon



## uncle_lar (Nov 16, 2010)

Its been a while since I posted a project so I thought I would share my bacon times 2 project I started a week ago Sunday.

I dry cured a butt and 2 pork loin pieces.

I use tender quick and cure #2 half each for the weight and recommended amounts

then  I add 3/4 cup brown sugar. mix it all together  rub each piece then bag in Ziplock

along with any extra cure mix that is left. I turn them daily

I let them cure till Yesterday morning

rinsed them and soaked them in cold water.

I changed the water 3 times and then did a fry test

turned out perfect, just a touch of sweet

I smoked them in my GOSM with applewood

I kept the temp low around 115-120

I pulled the Canadian  after 6 hours of smoke, foiled with a touch of apple juice

and finished in my slow roast oven @ 180* til  it hit 160* then into the cooler

the buckboard got a couple more hours of smoke and then into the cooler for the night to get sliced today.

they both turned out fantastic! I think apple wood is my new favorite wood for bacon!

Fry test








ready for smoke

I gave the buckboard a nice course pepper coating
	

		
			
		

		
	







Here is one each of the buckboard and Canadian, I already sliced up the others before I remembered to shoot a pic
	

		
			
		

		
	











Buckboard sliced







Canadian sliced
	

		
			
		

		
	







thanks for watching


----------



## chefrob (Nov 16, 2010)

looks good!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2010)

Uncle Lar,

Everything looks real good, and I like your temps.

The only thing I don't understand is when you say, "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I use tender quick and cure #2 half each for the weight and recommended amounts".[/color]

I never heard of someone mixing TQ with cure #2. Can you elaborate on that a bit?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks great. Gona pull some bucky from the freezer right now.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking bacon. I am almost out of my last batch as well and will have to make some more very soon.


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Uncle Lar,
> 
> Everything looks real good, and I like your temps.
> 
> ...


Bear,

should have been cure #1

the reason I do this is to cut down on the saltyness that you get from TQ.

For example: on a 10# batch you would use 10 TBS of TQ but by using  cure #1 on half the weight

the second 5 TBS of TQ is replaced with 1 tsp of cure #1

I did my first batch long ago with all TQ and even after several soakings it just seemed too salty


----------



## dave54 (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks fantastic !

  I'm in the middle of doing Canadian bacon  (brining and taste test this morning ) and can not wait to try it after smoking

going with the apple juice and apple wood too, after talking to Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2010)

uncle_lar said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle Lar,
> ...


Thanks Uncle Lar,

You didn't have to explain, but your method sounds good to me.

It was the "Cure #2", instead of "Cure #1" that had me a bit worried.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> uncle_lar said:
> 
> 
> > Bearcarver said:
> ...


glad you brought it to my attention, dont want to lead anyone astray!  :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm with Bear on this one and you really have to be careful with the cures. Number 1 is alright but #2 can hurt you if you smoke it. Your bacons look great to me here and thanks for the Q-view.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2010)

You might want to take a look at this.   The two types are not interchangeable...


> *Curing Salts for Sausage Making*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

